# Documenting Your Child as a U.S. Citizen vertial town meeting April 6, RSVP



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*U.S. Embassy Manila, Philippines  
U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines   
March 29, 2022 

Virtual Town Hall for U.S. Citizens in the Philippines: 
Documenting Your Child as a U.S. Citizen *

Are you a U.S. citizen whose biological child was born outside the United States? Do you want to document your child as a U.S. citizen? 

Join us for a virtual town hall to answer these and other questions about the U.S. citizenship process for children born abroad to U.S. citizen parents on Wednesday, April 6, 2022, from 1:30 p.m. to 3:00 p.m. Manila time. 

Hosted by the Embassy’s American Citizen Services (ACS) Unit, this virtual town hall is open to all U.S. citizens in the Philippines. If you wish to participate, please RSVP using this form. We will email log-in details to confirmed attendees no later than April 4, 2021. 

Please note that we are unable to answer questions related to U.S.visas or notary services during this town hall. For more information about services available to U.S. citizens in the Philippines, please see our website. 

We look forward to seeing you on April 6, 2021! 
*____*
*For further information*: 
U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or[email protected] 
State Department – Consular Affairs 
888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444 
Philippines Country Information 
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates 
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------

